
Detroit Police Chief: Facial Recognition Software Misidentifies 96% of the Time - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dyzykz/detroit-police-chief-facial-recognition-software-misidentifies-96-of-the-time
======
masonic
Of _course_ the technology isn't going to solve most cases.

But what this is saying is that they have a 5 % "hit rate" using the
technology.

That's _way_ better than mugbooks and has little added personnel time for the
search process. That 5% catch rate is "free" except for what they pay the
contractor.

So as long as it's properly seen as identifying _candidate_ suspects rather
than definitive suspects, it can be a big win. It's a tool. Any tool can be
misused.

